# Western States Fall Camo Pattern



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
I used the search program for a couple hours yesterday, and tried to PM Plainsman, but not sure if it sent? Shows it in my out box, but not in my sent box? Anyway, the posts I found were a few years old.
Here is the question....Western Kansas, Nebraska, and S.E. Colorado. What would your late October/Early November camo pattern, and maker be? I'n no rich guy, so no $200.00 Jackets, and $120.00 pants please.
Thanks for the input. :thumb:


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

What exactly are you going after Archery deer, waterfowl predators? I like shadowgrass or max-1 both seem two work well for me for all around camo.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Carhart tan seems to work well. Even better with a few grease or oil stains on it. :thumb:


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry, I posted under Coyote and Fox hunting, so I assumed people wouldn't think I was going Pheasant hunting..  Coyotes are on the hit list? Any other predators that are in season will catch some lead too.
Thanks again.
Got lots of Carhardts from being a Carpenter, both pine green, and tan...not too many oil stains though because I HATE wrenching!! oke:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

MidwestMike

If the message is showing in your OUT box, but not your SENT box yet, it means that it has not been read by Plainsman. Once the old timer reads it, it will show up in the other box.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Never been in those states, but I like Mossy Oak Brush for those times in Central ND, where I hunt. You can get that stuff pretty cheap. My jacket in that pattern from Cabelas was 40 and the pants maybe 30 bucks. Non water proof mind you. But I wear that coat all year and just throw a white coverup over it in winter.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have shot numberous coyotes while wearing blue jeans and a camo long sleeve shirt. As long as you use a little common sense when picking a place to sit. And sit still!! And you should have good luck.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyote sniper said:


> I have shot numberous coyotes while wearing blue jeans and a camo long sleeve shirt. As long as you use a little common sense when picking a place to sit. And sit still!! And you should have good luck.


+1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

+2 Nothing special. Just try and kind of match the BDU coat to the area, desert camo works well when the grass has burned up and is dry. regular for when it's green. Get a coat off ebay or a local thrift store for little or nothing. and put the rest of the money into ammo. 

xdeano


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I went on Cabela's web site, and got lucky (for once)!! They had some Max-1 camo pull over jackets, zippered jackets, and other stuff in the "bargin cave". Got some M.O. Brush insulated pants for 27 bucks, regular price was over 50, and the Max-1 wind tamer jacket, and pull over were 17 bucks each!! Got some gloves and a mesh head piece for super cheap too. The money I saved is going to midway for some more brass to reload!! :beer:


----------

